# ملف يشرح التكهف في المضخات الطاردة المركزية



## رائد المعاضيدي (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم....
الملف المرفق يحتوي على شرح واضح ومفصل لظاهرة التكهف ( cavitation) التي تحصل في المضخات الطاردة المركزية....
اتمنى ان يكون مفيدا للمهتمين بهذا النوع من المضخات....
ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
تحياتي


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

الله يغفر لك


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (31 مايو 2010)

ولك اخي الكريم
اسعدني مرورك


----------



## m.ismail.saad (31 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (1 يونيو 2010)

وجزاك خيرا مثله اخي اسماعيل
اشكر مرورك


----------



## nartop (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## abdelrahim (1 يونيو 2010)

*مشـكـور
مشــــــكــــــور
مشـــــــــكـــــــــور
مشــــــــــــكــــــــــ ــور
مشــــــــــــــكــــــــ ــــــور
مشـــــــــــــــــكـــــ ـــــــــــور
مشــــــــــــــــــــكــ ـــــــــــــــــور
*​


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (6 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اشكر مروركم الطيب


----------



## safa aldin (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## seemehere (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكر للمجهودات


----------



## جمال البكور (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا أخي بس كيف بقدر حمل الكتاب


----------



## حسام جاسم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

تحياتي اخي العزيز .


----------



## chatze58 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## رائد حيران (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور على هــــــــــــــــــــــذا الملف الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا للمرور والاهتمام


----------



## نجوى على فودة (9 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد نور الدين (9 مايو 2011)

مشكور كل الشكر اخي الفاضل


----------



## engineer sameer (10 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## المهندس عقيل (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الملف الجميل وجزاك خيرا


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (14 مايو 2011)

اضافة الى هذا الموضوع بان (التكهف ) هواقصى انخفاض فى ضغط السحب الذى يصل ا لية السائل عندة لحد التبخر وتقل كثافة السائل نتيجة كثرة وجود بخار الماءمع السائل


----------



## zain77 (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعدعاجل جدا
أريد من اخوانى المهندسين والاستشاريين العاملين ب تصميم شبكات الوقايه من الحريق وشبكات ال plumping مساعدتى عاجلا
من فضلكم أريد تفصيلا لتصميم هذه الشبكات بكل أنواعها . خطوه بخطوه .


----------



## جمال مالك (14 مايو 2011)

مشكور....اخي


----------



## صفدي (14 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً

*


----------



## محمد أبو جانو (16 مايو 2011)

كتر الله خيرك 
ساعدتني في مشروعي التخرج
عن تصميم محطات الضخ والصدمة المائية


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (24 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواتي واخوتي
اسعدني مروركم واهتمامكم واستفادتكم


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (24 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووور على هذا الجهد الرائع- بارك اللة فيك


----------



## eng.zahid (24 مايو 2011)

thaaaaanks 4 this effort


----------



## محمد حماده محمود (24 مايو 2011)

jkhjkhjk kj


----------



## وثاب محمد عليوي (25 مايو 2011)

مشاركة رائعة وملف رائع شكرا


----------



## zroog (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (29 مايو 2011)

هذا عمل يستحق الاشادة-موفق والى الامام اتشاء اللة


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا لاهتمامكم ومروركم الجميل
تحياتي


----------



## وريامحمد (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ahmed malik (11 ديسمبر 2011)

غفر الله لك مامضى من عمرك وغفر للمسلمين اجمعين .آميييييييييييييييييييييين.


----------



## حيدر هاشم نصراللله (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوور اخووية و جزاك الله خير​


----------



## حيدر هاشم نصراللله (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوور اخووية و جزاك الله خير​


----------



## خريف الحب (27 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## عماد منذر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فارس العبدلي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ملف مهم جدا جدا


----------



## amin.syria (12 أغسطس 2012)

لا اله الا الله طيب كيف أجد الملف واحمله/مشكورين


----------



## nasirsalih (13 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (24 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو فارس هريدى (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراا على ملف التكهف اخى العزيز


----------

